
Rust regex 1.0 released - burntsushi
https://github.com/rust-lang/regex/releases/tag/1.0.0
======
squiguy7
One of my favorite features of this crate is the RegexSet [0] type. It can be
useful to check input against a set in O(mn) time and still have the
flexibility of a regex. (m is the size of the RegexSet and n is the length of
the text you are searching)

Congratulations on the release!

[0]:
[https://docs.rs/regex/1.0.0/regex/struct.RegexSet.html](https://docs.rs/regex/1.0.0/regex/struct.RegexSet.html)

